# Redesigned Field course @ YCB



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm sad and excited. The Field course at YCB was for sure the most challenging course in the Province... Probably all of Canada. I hate to see it moved. You say you have "portable" stands. I hope they are covered as you use Pacific Bow Butts and I know they can rot if not properly covered. I also hope there are some challenging up hill, down hill, and side hill shots on the new course. I'm looking forward to shooting the new course. 

I'm sure the 3d course will be as challenging as ever at YCB. Good luck with the upcoming 2nd leg of the triple crown.


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Have you figured out how to make the path from the last target to the clubhouse a _*downhill*_ walk yet?


----------



## Durhampro (May 9, 2009)

We have considered an escalator but it wasn't in the budget!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

I have seen some of the tireless work happening at YCB and it looks great.
:thumbs_up to all those involved.


----------



## TRDJer (May 14, 2012)

Does that mean that target 2 or the 50 yard downhill is gone?


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Yay!


----------



## rdneckhillbilly (Jan 25, 2010)

Bow bandit said:


> Yay!


I sense sarcasm BK Broiler? lol


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Portable target stands, four hands can drag them around any time,
temporary all flat as they are for now, waiting for 3d folks to finish their weekend game.... 
Hoping for a greater interest towards Field and I can make the course really challenging :eyebrows:
somebody bringme a chainsaw I know for some beauty spots back there in the ditch :becky:


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Hope you are considering how wet it might be in the springtime "back there in the ditch" when you're laying the course out.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Stash said:


> ...how wet it might be in the springtime "back there in the ditch" ....


not that scary.........this will work :wink:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Stash said:


> Have you figured out how to make the path from the last target to the clubhouse a _*downhill*_ walk yet?


#14 stays :wink:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

TRDJer said:


> Does that mean that target 2 or the 50 yard downhill is gone?


unfortunately yes the pressure from trad folks made it move to a flat,
but I have in mind one niiice loooong uphill 80 walkup ....I need some time to clear the bush, couple helping hands more then welcome and I'll move it faster..


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

What!!?? Who would move the best/hardest Field course in Ontario.?!. 
I read they had the biggest turnout to a Field shoot in years (50+ people) wonder if it was passed by the members at that club.?!. I was looking forward to try the course after getting a little better.
Sounds like BowBunny and BigHun are close friends buddies 
maybe too close.?!.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

ArcherMan said:


> ...(50+ people)... wonder if it was passed by the members at that club.?!. ...


nah, YCB folks don't walk Field or whatever is that for...:confused2:


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

I think it will be good for field, who wants to shoot the same shots year after year? York has lots of great property but most of the field course was congested behind the club house making the ground unusable for 3D which is used more members than the field course. 

The field butts are now portable which allows the course to change from time to time, the field archers should welcome the new challenges.


----------



## Bigjono (Apr 21, 2009)

Not sure why Trad guys would want a target moved but I agree, it's good to mix things up when you have great property like YCB to play with.


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Bigjono said:


> Not sure why Trad guys would want a target moved but I agree, it's good to mix things up when you have great property like YCB to play with.


:set1_thinking: at my place I have not seen trad guys walking that path with rings...........:***: barely any new holes since my last round previous day


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Bow bandit said:


> ....3D is used more members than the field course. ....


For years I can't recall @ YCB any new members got any introduction to Field at all...tons of speedbows and primitives, also a decent number of recurves lately, but stepping on the path shooting rings in a bush is voodoo...


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

araz2114 said:


> I'm sad and excited. The Field course at YCB was for sure the most challenging course in the Province... Probably all of Canada. I hate to see it moved. You say you have "portable" stands. I hope they are covered as you use Pacific Bow Butts and I know they can rot if not properly covered. I also hope there are some challenging up hill, down hill, and side hill shots on the new course. I'm looking forward to shooting the new course.
> 
> I'm sure the 3d course will be as challenging as ever at YCB. Good luck with the upcoming 2nd leg of the triple crown.


Lots of effort (and thought) went it to re-establishing the field course at York several years ago. Sad to see this recent developement. Wonder if some will ever realize that there is not a need to seperate field and 3D on the property, it doesn't have to be one or the other.

Cheers

GE


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

14 targets back to the game, some of them really nice shots on a short course,
With all these changes moving targets around we've got also a new 14 + 14 layout for future consideration, if surfaces that will be a real eye opener for scoring...you better start :weightlifter:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

For this week game we have a Hunter Field
everybody :welcomesign:


----------



## bigHUN (Feb 5, 2006)

Hm, if I want to see more then 2-3 people shooting Field rings I will have to go to Kimmik next weekend :shade:


----------

